

Teach Yourself Programming in Ten Years - hashx
http://norvig.com/21-days.html

======
kencausey
This has been posted many many times before, most recently 4 days ago. While
cool, I'm flagging it for redundancy.

~~~
thret
I have been lurking on HN for five years, almost daily, and I haven't seen
this before. It's still good. Reminded me to check in on
[http://thedanplan.com/statistics-2/](http://thedanplan.com/statistics-2/)

